# Travel trailer newbies



## Ready2Roll (Nov 15, 2018)

We bought a used RV travel trailer and are clueless about how to use it. We are going on our first camp trip to the beach this weekend. It is a 2010 Salem, self contained. Does anyone know how to turn on the fridge in a travel trailer? Should we turn it on the night before we leave so that it can be cold already when we start to pack food into it? 

Also, how does one easily light the pilot for the water heater? Is there an easy way to do it without being so scared of blowing up the trailer? 

Any help would be much appreciated.:smile:


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

Haven't ever had a tt, but you may find an online manual for either the trailer or appliances in question.

If you can run your fridge without AC power, you might want to pre-chill, at least that makes sense to me. As for pilot lights, I have no words. Wish you the best of luck and a successful maiden voyage!


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

As far as figuring out how to work things on your camper, check out YouTube videos. Even if not for your specific model camper, there aren't that many differences in appliances that you should be able to find someone addressing your questions.


----------



## barongan (Aug 8, 2018)

I am interested in this too


----------



## mick (Sep 9, 2015)

2010 Forest River Owners Manual - Forest River Forums


Try here... I see a link for owners manuals that are 100% free. Not sure if that is factual but you can try. I suppose it is as good a place to start as any.


----------



## pascopainting (Jul 3, 2020)

So many options for travel trailers
www.pasocpaintingcompany.com


----------



## ronnierivera29014 (Jul 8, 2020)

*Trailer*

First you can ask the guy where you bought the trailer on how to operate the things in there. You can also look it up in Google. cincinnati auto insurance


----------



## horeakaii (Mar 25, 2020)

Definitely a wonderful idea to look forward to. Thanks!

seo expert


----------



## Camping4040 (Nov 2, 2020)

Interested in it.


----------

